# Backflow preventer



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm in the process of converting from a well to municipal water. One of the requirements is that all of the out door faucets have backflow preventers.
The only one that I can find screw onto the hose barb on the faucet. The will not let the faucet drain, and don't look very "freeze friendly".

Are there any that can be installed in line before the faucet? If so, where do I find them?

Thanks,

LD


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Viola! Google rocks!

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(uawxgxv3t1lffrbisrkhz3m0)/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=46691


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks, none of my google searches came up with that. And the guy in Ace last night knew nothing about it.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Any plumbing suppply willl know what it is and have various sizes and ends. The one Ron shows is NPT on one side and a sweat fitting on the union. They also have them sweat to sweat or NPT to NPT


----------



## andy9086 (Jan 10, 2010)

Depending on the age of your house the silcock might have a vacuum breaker already on it. If so it would be on the top of the faucet.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

You only need to have a BFP on your sillcock when a hose is attached. Attach the BFP to the hose end and not the sillcock. Unscrew from sillcock when not in use. Hose with the BFP should be removed before freezing temps.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Big Reds said:


> You only need to have a BFP on your sillcock when a hose is attached. Attach the BFP to the hose end and not the sillcock. Unscrew from sillcock when not in use. Hose with the BFP should be removed before freezing temps.


Best idea yet!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Just get one of these for each faucet. Screw them on and you're all set. Quick, cheap, and easy with no plumbing work required! 

http://www.hardwareandtools.com/invt/8175309

John


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Big Reds said:


> You only need to have a BFP on your sillcock when a hose is attached. Attach the BFP to the hose end and not the sillcock. Unscrew from sillcock when not in use. Hose with the BFP should be removed before freezing temps.



My local plumbing inspector says the BFP has to be permanent.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

jpollman said:


> Just get one of these for each faucet. Screw them on and you're all set. Quick, cheap, and easy with no plumbing work required!
> 
> http://www.hardwareandtools.com/invt/8175309
> 
> John


That is what I don't want because they let the hose drain but not the faucet, I have a faucet that I use all winter long, and I know that sooner than later, I will forget to drain the thing, then have a real frozen mess.

Thanks for the suggestion though.

LD


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Lucky Dog said:


> My local plumbing inspector says the BFP has to be permanent.


I sincerely doubt the code states that.

It's probably something he wants to see and knows that few people will challenge him on it.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Lucky Dog said:


> That is what I don't want because they let the hose drain but not the faucet, I have a faucet that I use all winter long, and I know that sooner than later, I will forget to drain the thing, then have a real frozen mess.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though.
> 
> LD


OK then why don't you just install a frost proof faucet that has a back flow preventer built in? Here are several. 

http://plumbing.hardwarestore.com/52-306-frostproof-faucets.aspx

Basically they're just a faucet with the back flow preventer built into the spigot. The actual valve though is at the back end of the unit. It's installed and the valve ends up being back in the heated basement so it won't freeze. When it is installed, there is a shim that you mount between the spigot and the wall that angles the whole unit down slightly. When the water is shut off, the excess water drains out and therefore can't freeze up the spigot.

John


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you have underground sprinkling? Just something to think about if you put the inline back flow preventer there is a vent that will have to be plumbed in or the inspector will nail you. I would either put in new silcocks or screw on to silcock and when the inspection is done take them off. Good Luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

